# Super Nintendo Flash Cart!



## naveedy (Dec 13, 2008)

Is there any kind of flash cart like an R4, or cyclo, but its for the Super Nintendo? SO that you can load all your roms onto an SD Card, then put it into you SNES cartridge and slam it into the system and boot any game of your choice?


I am going to be shocked if not. Please help me, this would be a dream come true.


PS: Sorry if this is in the wrong forum. =/


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 13, 2008)

There are SNES flashcarts, but not like the R4 really. In most cases they can hold only one game, it's a pain to write a game to it comparing to the R4 (just copying over a rom) and compatibility is far from 100% due to special chips used by some games in SNES carts.

I think you're better of using an emulator on a system like the Xbox, PS2, PSP or Wii. Even the DS can emulate some SNES-roms!


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Why would a SNES question in the Wii forum be wrong?


----------



## naveedy (Dec 13, 2008)

yeah i understand, i just want to use the original controllers and stuff.

why doesnt someone make a super nintendo clone with the entire collection preloaded darn it.... =[


any body else have aa suggestion?


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Dec 14, 2008)

naveedy said:
			
		

> yeah i understand, i just want to use the original controllers and stuff.
> 
> why doesnt someone make a super nintendo clone with the entire collection preloaded darn it.... =[
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure they have adapters that can be used on Wii for SNES controller.  Search around.


----------



## retiredjerk (Dec 14, 2008)

Doctor SF7 is one but its long been out of productions. made by the infamous BUNG.but there are other people currently trying to make some. but who knows if they will ever see the light of day. i know the makers of that Sh*t card known as the r6 gold or whatever are mkaing one too i think but if its like their other products it will be a piece of crap.


----------



## naveedy (Dec 14, 2008)

man this sucks....i think it would be freaking awesome....if only some manufactured a card like that...i would sit around and play snes all day. i cant stand snes emulators. especially with out a good controller. which i need the originals,.... just doesnt feel the same.


----------



## Rugapand (Dec 14, 2008)

naveedy said:
			
		

> man this sucks....i think it would be freaking awesome....if only some manufactured a card like that...i would sit around and play snes all day. i cant stand snes emulators. especially with out a good controller. which i need the originals,.... just doesnt feel the same.


Well there are, as said above they're called wild card, and it uses floppy disks, but as stated not good compatability, but you could always buy the snes classic controller for the wii and use IT with an emu and voíla snes feeling supreme.


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 14, 2008)

I think the infamous Neoflash company was doing something a while ago about a universal flashcart that could be used on several systems with adapters.
Since I hate Neoflash, I tried to erase any memory of it from my brain, but feel free to check their website and look for something like their MYTH card or Snes development kit.......
But be very careful before purchasing ANYTHING, they have a ton of half finished products that claim good things on paper but always fail to deliver because their team sucks and sometimes you wait months for a promised update to fix things but it never comes.
I decline any responsibility if you purchase anything from them ! ( Heck I feel ashamed to post a link to their site ! ).


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 14, 2008)

RetroZone have adapters for Nes and Snes to gamecube which can be used with the Wii. I presume they should be compatible with homebrew so just load up Snes9x GX and your away.

Edit: Here you can find schematics if you wanted to create your own.


----------



## naveedy (Dec 15, 2008)

thank you guys for all your replies! 

Are the SNES emulators for the wii really good? Because everyone tells me the snes emulators for ds are good, but i have played them and i think they all sack baaddd!


I really want like perfect snes emulation.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 15, 2008)

I know for certain the are adapters for snes controllers to PC.  IIRC you can even build one with a few resistors to the gameport (anyone remember those?)

it may be a little expensive, but have you considered gutting a dead snes, putting in a mini-ITX pc inside, replacing the ports with a couple of adapters and effectively having a snes that can play any game?


----------



## morcar (Dec 16, 2008)

If you wanted perfect SNES emulation you cant beat the Xbox. Hacking the xbox is very simple and using Zsnexbox is just awesome as it plays every game perfect plus if you wanted you can add rumble support to games.

Xbox consoles can now be picked up very cheap plus the stuff you need to hack it (Memory card, Splinter Cell, USB cable to plug the xbox pad into so that you can transfer the save to the memory card) is also cheap.


----------



## gblock247 (Dec 17, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> I know for certain the are adapters for snes controllers to PC.  IIRC you can even build one with a few resistors to the gameport (anyone remember those?)
> 
> it may be a little expensive, but have you considered gutting a dead snes, putting in a mini-ITX pc inside, replacing the ports with a couple of adapters and effectively having a snes that can play any game?



Two options:

1) http://store.richspsxparts.com/susmsntopcus.html  ($20 and shipped free to the continential US!) The Super Smart Joy is what I use, I even have a couple of Super Advantage joysticks I use.

or

2) http://www.retrousb.com/index.php?productID=118  These cost $22 plus shipping.  Honestly the SSJ is just as good and cheaper...for the longest time, they (super smart joy) were hard to find, then some backlog from the former manufacturer surfaced.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 18, 2008)

or
http://www.raphnet.net/electronique/snes_a..._adaptor_en.php

knew I had seen it somewhere


----------



## redeyez (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a mgh (Multi Game Hunter) I got in the early 90's
it copies SNES and Genesis games on 3 1/2" disk.

I also looked into making a flash cart and I see a couple people have posted the link I have.

You may want to check out Ben Heck's wensite...he does custom consoles...could be pricey


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 2, 2009)

Besides the old ways of Floppy loading backup devices?

Yes!

I own a Tototek Flashcard, it uses LPT to transfer data and USB to use power.

http://www.tototek.com/pio/main1/SUBMENU/P.../superflash.htm

It does not use SD/MMC/MS-Pro Duo or any other removable storage.


----------



## enarky (Feb 2, 2009)

Tototek is out of stock and it doesn't look like there'll be new one any time soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





			
				tototek.com said:
			
		

> All Super Flash Cart sold out. No more stock now. It caused by  SLOT no stock. We try to find solution at the moment. Hope problem solve soon.


This has been up for at least a couple of months.

Personally I own a Profighter X2 Turbo with a Tototek LPT card. Works, too, but only has 32 MBit RAM. Haven't used it for ages, Emulators are just so much more convenient, TBH.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Feb 2, 2009)

snes9x + tv out on a 42'' lcd= ftw


----------



## Diosoth (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a Tototek SNES flash card once. You can only load 1 game onto it at a time. You need to install a lockout chip onto it, it needed a special male-male printer port cable to link the flasher and the thing was rather difficult to work with. It cost more than I ultimately got out of it.

There's also an NES flash cart made by RetroZone, but it has 3 problems-

1) it's $135. 
2) it won't work on NES clone systems. This seems like intentional blocking as there's no reason for it not to work otherwise.
3) the guy only takes Paypal, because he's too stubborn to accept a money order. Even if I had $135 to spend on it I still couldn't buy it.


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 14, 2009)

Diosoth said:
			
		

> 2) it won't work on NES clone systems. This seems like intentional blocking as there's no reason for it not to work otherwise.



I don't know about that. From what I've been able to tell, those NES clones are rarely perfect and can have problems with playing some original carts. I find it perfectly reasonable that they might not work right with a flashcart. The problem is with the clone being imperfect, not the flashcart being sabotaged.

But $135? Holy moses, that's a lotta money.


----------



## enarky (Feb 17, 2009)

Tototek have updated their site and say they'll get a new shipment of Super Flash Carts next week: http://www.tototek.com/store/

They also seem to have GDSF7 back in stock. Site says only one available, so you better be quick... I never owned one myself, but it seems to be the best SNES unit available. Especially since it's the only one that plays Star Ocean (only with >96 MBit RAM). It can also hold more then 1 game at a time, as long as the PSU is plugged in.


----------

